# SSL-Verbindungsfehler



## webghost (23. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend,

heute habe ich zum ersten mal ISPConfig installiert. Ich folgte dabei dieser Anleitung The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Hat eigentlich auch alles geklappt jedenfalls ohne Fehlermeldungen. Doch nun komme ich nicht ins System rein

Folgende Fehler ergeben sich beim Aufruf:

```
https://<server.tld>:8080      --> Fehler 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL-Protokollfehler
http://<server.tld>:8080       --> komme ich zum squirrelmail Login
https://<server.tld>/ispconfig --> Fehler 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL-Protokollfehler
http://<server.tld>/ispconfig  --> 404
http://<server.tld>            --> komme ich zum squirrelmail Login
```
 Mit der IP statt Domain das selbe. SSL hatte ich wären der Installation gewählt, insgesamt wurden 3 Zertifikate generiert.

squirrelmail ist sonst erreichbar wie es soll
http://<Server-IP>/squirrelmail
http://<server.tld>/squirrelmail
http://webmail.<server.tld>
ich verstehe nur nicht warum es unter http://<Server-IP>:8080 auch erreichbar ist

SSL läuft:

```
root@server:~# a2enmod ssl
Module ssl already enabled

root@server:~# a2ensite default-ssl
Site default-ssl already enabled
```
ich weiss nicht mehr weiter

Daher hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe

Grüsse


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in die sqirrelmail apache Konfigurationsdatei, es scheint so als ob ein Alisf für / angelegt wurde und der auf squirrelmail verweist.


----------



## webghost (24. Juli 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort

ich kann da nichts erkennen, ich hab zwei Alias drin wie es eigentlich sein soll.

aber hier mal der Inhalt:

```
Alias /squirrelmail /usr/share/squirrelmail
Alias /webmail /usr/share/squirrelmail

<Directory /usr/share/squirrelmail>
  Options FollowSymLinks
  <IfModule mod_php5.c>
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    php_flag magic_quotes_gpc Off
    php_flag track_vars On
    php_admin_flag allow_url_fopen Off
    php_value include_path .
    php_admin_value upload_tmp_dir /var/lib/squirrelmail/tmp
    php_admin_value open_basedir /usr/share/squirrelmail:/etc/squirrelmail:/var/lib/squirrelmail:/etc/hostname:/etc/mailname:$
    php_flag register_globals off
  </IfModule>
  <IfModule mod_dir.c>
    DirectoryIndex index.php
  </IfModule>

  # access to configtest is limited by default to prevent information leak
  <Files configtest.php>
    order deny,allow
    deny from all
    allow from 127.0.0.1
  </Files>
</Directory>

# users will prefer a simple URL like http://webmail.example.com
<VirtualHost <server-ip>>
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
  ServerName webmail.<server.tld>
</VirtualHost>

# redirect to https when available (thanks omen@descolada.dartmouth.edu)
#
#  Note: There are multiple ways to do this, and which one is suitable for
#  your site's configuration depends. Consult the apache documentation if
#  you're unsure, as this example might not work everywhere.
#
#<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
#  <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
#    <Location /squirrelmail>
#      RewriteEngine on
#      RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !^on$ [NC]
#      RewriteRule . https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}  [L]
#    </Location>
#  </IfModule>
#</IfModule>
```

....nun habe ich den ganzen Server neu aufgesetzt und bin wieder der Installationsanleitung gefolgt ..und wieder genau das selbe Problem. Außerdem habe ich sämtliche Alias aus squirrelmail entfernt, sodass es eigentlich nur noch über webmail.<server.tld> erreichbar sein müsste. Ist aber nicht so - ich verstehe das nicht.

Ich hab jetzt noch Webmin installiert um mal zu sehen was da los ist. Die vHosts sehen eigentlich okay aus

```
Definiert die Standard-Einstellungen für alle anderen virtuellen Server und beantwortet alle unbehandelten Anfragen.
Adresse Beliebig
Port Beliebig	Server-Name Automatisch
Dokument-Root Automatisch

 Virtueller Server	 Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server <server.tld> an Adresse <server-ip>
Adresse <server-ip>
Port Beliebig	Server-Name webmail.<server.tld>
Dokument-Root /usr/share/squirrelmail

 Virtueller Server	 Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server auf allen Adressen
Adresse Beliebig
Port 8081	Server-Name Automatisch
Dokument-Root /var/www/apps

 Virtueller Server	 Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server an Adresse *.
Adresse Beliebig
Port 80	Server-Name Automatisch
Dokument-Root /var/www

 Virtueller Server	 Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server auf allen Adressen
Adresse Beliebig
Port 8080	Server-Name Automatisch
Dokument-Root /var/www/ispconfig/

 Virtueller Server	 Behandelt den Namen-basierten Server auf allen Adressen
Adresse Beliebig
Port 443	Server-Name Automatisch
Dokument-Root /var/www
```
Was ich auch micht verstehe: eigentlich wäre die Adresse server.domain.tld doch bei domain.tld passiert das gleiche genauso wie bei irgendwas.domain.tld. Das ist doch nicht gewollt oder? Das Problem gibts auch hier http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/ispconfig3-panel-url-7159/

Ich hoffe jemand hier weiss noch Rat. Leider stehe ich inzwischen etwas unter Zeitdruck. Wenn ich keine Lösung finde werde ich wohl wieder auf Webmin zurück greifen müssen.


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2013)

Nein, das sollte so natürlich nicht sein. Nach der Anleitung wurden auch schon einige tausend SErver erfolgreich installiert, daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.

Der Server hostname ist eine subdomain, so wie im Tutorial vorgegeben?


----------



## webghost (25. Juli 2013)

ja genau server.domain.tld


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2013)

Kommentier bitte mal folgendes aus in der squirrelmail config Datei:

# users will prefer a simple URL like http://webmail.example.com
<VirtualHost <server-ip>>
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
  ServerName webmail.<server.tld>
</VirtualHost>

und starte apache neu und teste dann nochmal.


----------



## webghost (25. Juli 2013)

das war's... jetzt bin ich bei der Loginseite

nur warum ist das so?


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2013)

Im apache ist eine IP ein stärkerer "match" als *. Der ispconfig vhost liegt auf _default_:8080 (entspricht *:8080), da Du aber keinen port in Deiner Vhost Definition angegeben hat, überschreibt er alle vhosts mit * unabhängig vom port. Du hast Dir da also so eine Art super default Seite gebaut. 

Was z.B. gehen sollte ist:

<VirtualHost <server-ip>:80>
DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
ServerName webmail.<server.tld>
</VirtualHost>

dann würde er nur alle vhosts mit * auf port 80 überschreiben, du könntest Dann also auch keine Webs mit * anlegen. Wenn Du aber vhosts mit * haben möchtest, dann nimmst Du:

<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
ServerName webmail.<server.tld>
</VirtualHost>

dann kann Dein Squirremail vhost keinen anderen vhost überschreiben.


----------



## webghost (25. Juli 2013)

danke für Deine Hilfe

ich hab gar nicht soweit gedacht, denn bei diesem vHost habe ich ja nur die Standartdaten durch meine ersetzt und die Kommentare entfernt. Der liegt ja so als Beispiel in der Installation vor. 

Nun ja jetzt läuft's ja. Habe den vHost für ISPConfig auch noch explizit auf  Domain:8080 geleitet, jetzt läuft's wie's soll

dankeschön


----------



## kinjo (10. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR Problem in meinem PC


----------

